# Curing large amounts



## ColoradoLady (Sep 9, 2013)

Just curious  how do people cure large amounts?  Would take too many jars.  Wax paper lined cardboard boxes maybe?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2013)

Not sure how the commercial dudes do it, but if I had that much I would use a sealed room with atmosphere controls


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 9, 2013)

I prefer glass over plastics but i guess tupperware or rubermaid bins, maybe tape em shut if needed.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

i seen curing in food storage 5 gal mylar bags with oxygen absorbers


----------



## ColoradoLady (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry, but what are oxygen absorbers?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

not sure what's actually in them---they are just little packets that you will find and sold with the mylar bags to absorb any oxygen---when they get hard---they are spent---check them out by googling mylar bags--they go in the bag with the herb---mylar is resealed with a regular household iron---simple to open and reseal for burping---you don't need them if you got a vacume sealer---nice thing about the mylar is it keeps the herb from light degeneration


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 9, 2013)

Most of the big growers don't cure they harvest, trim, hang to dry then bag it up for sell.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

lol ozzy---big growers---think the coloradolady was just looking to cure and store her od crop for the winter


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> not sure what's actually in them---they are just little packets that you will find and sold with the mylar bags to absorb any oxygen---when they get hard---they are spent---check them out by googling mylar bags--they go in the bag with the herb---mylar is resealed with a regular household iron---simple to open and reseal for burping---you don't need them if you got a vacume sealer---nice thing about the mylar is it keeps the herb from light degeneration




are you talking about DRI-Z-AIR? When I dried in an apartment (something I do not recommend!), I used large cardboard boxes, weed hanging, with a small fan in there with in and out holes and the D.Z.A. at the bottom.

But that was for small increments obviously. Usually a cpl oz'ers at the most.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

I am planning on using glass jars.. I have some big ones that would hold 4 oz.


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 9, 2013)

I use 2 gallon zip lock bags, some guys use perforated turkey cooking bags...I like to be able to move it around for air, during the cure.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

I use cardboard boxes in a cool, dark room, if I run out of mason jars. But only if I run out of mason jars.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> are you talking about DRI-Z-AIR? When I dried in an apartment (something I do not recommend!), I used large cardboard boxes, weed hanging, with a small fan in there with in and out holes and the D.Z.A. at the bottom.
> 
> But that was for small increments obviously. Usually a cpl oz'ers at the most.




don't think so


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

okay cool...I was just wonderin'


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 10, 2013)

Glass jars are worth an investment....just don't give em away...ever!


----------



## that_girl (Sep 10, 2013)

this is what my hydro guy sells... they come in 3 different sizes... this is the biggest one... it was a bit too ambitious for me... it would prob fit 2lb..


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

we cure our od harvests in 20 gallon dark blue plastic barrels that powdered meds come in at Pfizer and Upjohn drug companies...I've seen the same barrels used in other applications also, such as lengths of log chain are shipped in...I've also used 5 gallon buckets that have a good seal...


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 10, 2013)

I dont know about you guys but 12 large, brand new mason jars run me about 7 bucks so no big deal.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 10, 2013)

large certainly is relative isn't it---bags, jars, buckets, barrels---so what kinda weight are we talking anyway


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 11, 2013)

I have about 100 1 qt. mason jars. If I am lucky enough to harvest more then that I will happily buy more. My jars are clear glass but someday I would like to replace them with the green glass.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 11, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> I have about 100 1 qt. mason jars. If I am lucky enough to harvest more then that I will happily buy more.* My jars are clear glass but someday I would like to replace them with the green glass*.



duct tape would be a cheaper solution...)



mojo


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 12, 2013)

Mojo, Hmmm that's not a bad idea. I guess I could also paint the outside of the jars.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool dark place has worked for yrs without doing anything other than burping the jars


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2013)

trash cans covered with 7ml mylar held in place with bungie cords and the lid---big boy ice chest works too


----------



## ColoradoLady (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the good answers and suggestions.  Think I have it handled now.  Here's to trimming blisters!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2013)

Trimming blisters feel better after scissor hash


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

_Just say no_ to trimming 

No blisters either


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 12, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> _Just say no_ to trimming
> 
> No blisters either



x2...no trimming, that's for woman folk  I don't like to mess up my hands, then I'd need a mani-pedi


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 4, 2013)

we're gettin' close here folks...I "hope" to haul 15lbs dry, which is probably close to 50lb wet... in the next 3-4 weeks...will a coleman cooler facilitate a good cure for that amount????


my first big haul....)


thanks folks!!!


mojo


----------



## Growdude (Oct 4, 2013)

mojoganjaman said:
			
		

> we're gettin' close here folks...I "hope" to haul 15lbs dry, which is probably close to 50lb wet... in the next 3-4 weeks...will a coleman cooler facilitate a good cure for that amount????
> 
> 
> my first big haul....)
> ...


 
I don't think even close, my guess is a cooler is good for a pound or 2.


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 5, 2013)

My best year I got 55 oz's dry. It covered my entire 10 by 15 ft ceiling of my shed while drying. A cooler will not cut it.


----------

